# 35 hp Force Outboard



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Just bought a 1988, 35hp Force ouboard engine, never heard of it. Is it a Mercury or a Chrysler. I have been out of the loop a few years, has Mercury bought Chrysler, they also mentioned that Mariner was the same thing, is that true? Any insite would be appreciated, does anyone know where I could get ahold of a owners manual? How about fuel mixtures? Thanks Mike


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The only thing I can help you with is, Force, Mariner, and Mercury are all made by:

Brunswick Marine Power
1939 Pioneer Road
Fond du Lac, Wisconson 54935

I would give you specs but my service manual only goes up to 15hp on the Force, 25hp on Mariner, and 25hp on Mercury

Sorry Tom


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They started out as Chrysler Marine.
They became a part of US Marine (Bayliner)
They were bought by Brunswick-makers of Mercury.
They are no longer made.

In 1988 they were made by US Marine.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a manual listed on ebay. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Fuel/Oil Ratio is 50:1. Looks like there's still parts available for the Force outboards.

Good luck


----------

